# Elementary school clay ashtray builds



## Diynot (Mar 28, 2022)

Trying to slow my building down since I have pedals strewn across my guitar room floor and it’s getting hard to reach my amps and guitars, that said, here are some of the beginning of the end builds. First is a Spirit Box, my one and only belton brick project. Well worth the price of admission.





Tighty whitey. Nuff said. Next is what I am affectionately calling the Snuff film box, or maybe just the full on snuff. Dunno. Anyways, it’s an Aloysius and a Snuffy fuzz in the same box with an order switcher. 





Some seriously gnarly fuzz in here. Is the Sum better than the parts? The jury is still out. There is some serious doom with both running, but there is also a tendency towards squeal and am radio depending on gain settings and which circuit is first. Am I glad I built them, sure. Am I at the point in building where fuzzes are all starting to sound the same, maybe. To be fair though, I built these for bass and have yet to play them as such. There’s always tm.


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2022)

Well done sir, and yes...tip-toeing through the _pedal fields_ is not as euphoric as it may sound.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 28, 2022)

fig said:


> Well done sir, and yes...tip-toeing through the _pedal fields_ is not as euphoric as it may sound.


Yeah, it’s not QUITE as bad as Legos, but when there is a real threat of tripping and putting your head through your grill cloth it’s time to reconsider that next build (or maybe I should invest in some shelving so I COULD build more!🧐)


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 28, 2022)

It's funny I've had a vexter masto and a Woolly clone around for years and I've never hooked them up together...  and I experiment a lot with dirt combos.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 28, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> It's funny I've had a vexter masto and a Woolly clone around for years and I've never hooked them up together...  and I experiment a lot with dirt combos.


Maybe I was inspired by @Pauleo1214 and said “fuck it, what’s the worst that could happen?”


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 28, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Maybe I was inspired by @Pauleo1214 and said “fuck it, what’s the worst that could happen?”


You get curious and you turn your basement into a holy mess. The pedals on the wall shelves are the only ones i have stacked neatly.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 29, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> It's funny I've had a vexter masto and a Woolly clone around for years and I've never hooked them up together...  and I experiment a lot with dirt combos.


I did have a chance to put the bass through these and am honestly not impressed by either (singly or together). The woolly doesn’t seem to like the active pickups in my Ray34 and even with the pickup loading, the mastotron gets a little farty. Def preferring this one on guitar. With both engaged you can get really Velcro, 8bit tones, as well as, feedback/sustain for days.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 29, 2022)

I only actually like the wooly and only like it with my p bass. I have a fretless 5 string with passive humbuckers and an active electric upright that both sound like absolute diarrhea with the wooly.  I liked the masto just fine on rhodes though.


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

[ New guitar to older one hanging on rack beside it ]; 
_"May I ask what our brother on the floor did?"_


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 29, 2022)

fig said:


> [ New guitar to older one hanging on rack beside it ];
> _"May I ask what our brother on the floor did?"_
> 
> View attachment 24631


It's like the death penalty, it's not keeping anyone in line until the consequences are widely visible. That's basically a vlad Dracula impaling/Ned Stark's head on a spike right there.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 30, 2022)

Okay, but now I want to see that electric upright, @Mentaltossflycoon.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 30, 2022)

Sheeit, it's super hard to photograph. 4th instrument I made, long before I knew shit about anything. Walnut and maple neck, wenge top and back, tung oil finish, ebony fb. Schatten pickup and preamp dissected and internally installed. I welded a tom mount arm to a cymbal stand which is why there's a tom bracket on the back, been solid for 13 yrs.  It's taken a few tumbles on stage here and there like a champ. It's crazy heavy and sounds enormous. Purists might turn their nose up at the long sustaining notes it provides. Definitely brings it out of being an "accurate upright sound" but that wasn't what I was after. 

As a joke between a close a friend and myself I put my face up there on that chunk of aluminum freehanded with a dremel.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 30, 2022)

@Mentaltossflycoon that is a gorgeous instrument you’ve got there. Fantastic job! Now, let’s see your Whamola


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 30, 2022)

fig said:


> [ New guitar to older one hanging on rack beside it ];
> _"May I ask what our brother on the floor did?"_
> 
> View attachment 24631


#25 in my galleries here. http://www.pauleliassonguitars.com/galleries/

I call this body shape the Serena after my niece. It is a marriage between a telecaster and a PRS custom.

This was the first Serena I built some 9 years ago. The neck and fretboard are pink ivory. That wood is very, very friggin hard. A crack had formed on the back of the neck heel. I took it off to fill, and redowel the neck. I haven't taken the time yet to redrill the holes on the heel.

I was about to clamp it then got called by the wife. So i put it down on carpet and close to the wall. Then i saw Diynot's post.


----------



## fig (Mar 30, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> #25 in my galleries here. http://www.pauleliassonguitars.com/galleries/


Oh wow! I have some browsing to do! Thanks!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Sheeit, it's super hard to photograph. 4th instrument I made, long before I knew shit about anything. Walnut and maple neck, wenge top and back, tung oil finish, ebony fb. Schatten pickup and preamp dissected and internally installed. I welded a tom mount arm to a cymbal stand which is why there's a tom bracket on the back, been solid for 13 yrs.  It's taken a few tumbles on stage here and there like a champ. It's crazy heavy and sounds enormous. Purists might turn their nose up at the long sustaining notes it provides. Definitely brings it out of being an "accurate upright sound" but that wasn't what I was after.
> 
> As a joke between a close a friend and myself I put my face up there on that chunk of aluminum freehanded with a dremel.
> View attachment 24643View attachment 24644View attachment 24645View attachment 24646


Very cool way of making the slot on this headstock! I am counting 22 for 22 VERY clean and accurate passes with a 3/8" drill bit?


----------



## Flashheart (Mar 30, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> You get curious and you turn your basement into a holy mess. The pedals on the wall shelves are the only ones i have stacked neatly.
> 
> View attachment 24567
> 
> View attachment 24568


My space looks very similar. I thought I was unique.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 30, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Very cool way of making the slot on this headstock! I am counting 22 for 22 VERY clean and accurate passes with a 3/8" drill bit?


Ha, yep. I was just removing material intending to go all the way to a rectangular shape but the drilling was pretty straight and I liked the look so I just cleaned it up a bit and left it.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 30, 2022)

Diynot said:


> @Mentaltossflycoon that is a gorgeous instrument you’ve got there. Fantastic job! Now, let’s see your Whamola


I did have a gut bucket back in the 90s.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 30, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> #25 in my galleries here. http://www.pauleliassonguitars.com/galleries/
> 
> I call this body shape the Serena after my niece. It is a marriage between a telecaster and a PRS custom.
> 
> ...



This one really draws my eye and I'm not usually into painted instruments. Some really nice stuff up in there, man!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 30, 2022)

+1 on loving your EUB's pegbox non-conformity!



^Gold Foils, gotta get some to try.

HOLY HELLZABOPPIN'! That's quite the gallery! Even a Phantom, too... As fig said, there's some more explorin' there I have to do.


Maybe after a few more guitar & e-bass builds (I'm only building a parts-guitar ATM), I'll have gained enough experience to have the courage to tackle an EUB. Perhaps a Guyatone Shark EUB, 'cause the likelihood of me finding one for sale are pretty slim...


----------



## fig (Mar 30, 2022)

The _same_ one caught my eye @Mentaltossflycoon . I'll be saving up for a PEG.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 30, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> +1 on loving your EUB's pegbox non-conformity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really want to hear that guyatone pickup.  Been considering a Krivo.  I've never met Jason but he has collaborated with some friends and I've heard really good things about his urb pickup.

My original eub design was big and wide like that only semihollow.  When I realized the size of hardcase I'd have to build, it was back to the drawing board.  Mine fits in a fishing pole flight case with some foam.  Eub wasn't all that different of a challenge in some ways it was easier, DOOO IIIIIT!!!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 30, 2022)

I do want to construct a bowed instrument myself one day!  Thank you all for the compliments on my instruments; I'm surprised the one that is catching your eyes was my attempt to get rid of spray paint, mdf, and plywood from Home Depot.

@Diynot , if you are looking for a fuzz that is different, I suggest trying the Guitar PCB Photon Phuzz. It's a very simple build and very good sounding. It's between a very low gain fuzz and overdrive depending on how you set the bias.








						PHOTON PHUZZ - Eargasm by Jimi Photon - GuitarPCB
					

I think it was Alfred E. Neuman (of Mad Magazine fame), that once said “You can never have enough fuzz pedals on your boards.” Just when you thought you had a good fuzz in your gear, along comes another one that we a calling a “MUST HAVE!” From the creative genius of the great PINKJIMIPHOTON , a...




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 31, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> You get curious and you turn your basement into a holy mess. The pedals on the wall shelves are the only ones i have stacked neatly.
> 
> View attachment 24567
> 
> View attachment 24568


Sorry if this is somewhat unrelated, but what kind of shelving did you use for putting pedals on your wall? Right now I've got all my extras just crammed in a shoebox under my amp table and have been wanting to spruce things up a bit.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 31, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhat unrelated, but what kind of shelving did you use for putting pedals on your wall? Right now I've got all my extras just crammed in a shoebox under my amp table and have been wanting to spruce things up a bit.


I have to buy more shelves myself!



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MCT6FVB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 31, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> I have to buy more shelves myself!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MCT6FVB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


Good lookin out!


----------

